# Success with an early blastocyst grade 1BB??



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi - I was just wondering if anyone could give me any reassurance to put my mind at rest. I had ICSI treatment at GCRM recently and had ET yesterday. I had a blastocyst grade 4BB put back as well as an early blastocyst graded 1BB. Apparently a 4BB blastocyst is of "top quality" (with 4AA being better). I'm concerned about the other one which was just developing as a blastocyst. Does anyone know if a blast of this grade (1BB) could result in a viable pregnancy or has anyone had success with an early blastocyst? Thanks. Rosecat


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

rosecat i hope you dont mind me moving your post here i feel you will probably get a better response here


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Bubblicous - wasn't sure where to put it. Thanks again


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Rosecat

I can't comment on blastocyst transfers, but I had two embryos from a donor cycle at GCRM put back in July, both day two (but FET - I hadn't down regulated properly for when original cycle happened in May) - one was a grade 4A, the other a 2 something or other, and I am now happily pregnant (with a singleton).

My understanding is that blastocyst transfers are more likely to be successful, in general, since they have got to that stage (a 'great' day 2 or 3 embryo might suddenly stop developing the next day!). 

Good luck        and babydust!   

all best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Elinor - thanks for letting me know that. I'm so glad to see you have had success - I'm sure you can't wait to the arrival of your little one. Thanks again


----------

